# What kinda car do you drive? /more questons



## medman123 (May 7, 2007)

I was in the ER last night  for asthma  (I am home and ok) and over heard some EMTs talking, saying "most EMTs drive SUVs because they are used to driving  ambulances which are also high up" Do you find this to be true? What kind of car do you all drive?


----------



## HorseHauler (May 7, 2007)

Here's my truck:







Here's my old truck with the trailer, hence my name






I just had to add this...


----------



## Glorified (May 7, 2007)

1995 ford escort station wagon.


----------



## SwissEMT (May 7, 2007)

2001 Volvo S40 1.9T Sedan. 231409185 airbags.


----------



## medman123 (May 7, 2007)

I guess they were right. I drive a ford escape.


----------



## m33kr0b (May 7, 2007)

gmc jimmy


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2007)

Chevy Blazer


----------



## Trailpatrol (May 7, 2007)

*Bianchi and Dodge*

Bianchi Volpe road bike for any trip under 10 miles or sometimes lots longer. Dodge Grand Caravan w/AWD for anything longer or that takes me down into Minneapolis. (Wish I had an armored car for that.)

The Bianchi, loaded for a weekend trip:


----------



## emtwannabe (May 8, 2007)

1997 Ford E150 Custom Van..........oh, yeah.......

Jeff


----------



## TKO (May 8, 2007)

2003 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner & 2004 Suzuki DR200 (dual bike)


----------



## oldschoolmedic (May 8, 2007)

1994 Nissan Sentra with 202,000 actual miles on the odometer. starts on the first turn of the key everytime, and gets 35 miles to the gallon, takes $25 bucks worth of expensive gas to fill 'er up. Yay me, as I stand at the pumps watching Excursion and Tahoe drivers eat $100-120 worth of fuel every fillup.


----------



## bstone (May 8, 2007)

93 Ford Explorer, but I almost never drive it as I walk to school (12 minutes away) and use it once a week for food shopping (1 mile away). I fill my tank about once every 3 months.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (May 8, 2007)

Retired police cruiser.  Still has the spotlight!  B)


----------



## KEVD18 (May 8, 2007)

guilty

01 chevy s10 blazer


----------



## m33kr0b (May 8, 2007)

bstone said:


> 93 Ford Explorer, but I almost never drive it as I walk to school (12 minutes away) and use it once a week for food shopping (1 mile away). I fill my tank about once every 3 months.




Lucky *******   I have had to fill up twice this week at $60 a tank bah


----------



## BossyCow (May 8, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> 1994 Nissan Sentra with 202,000 actual miles on the odometer. starts on the first turn of the key everytime, and gets 35 miles to the gallon, takes $25 bucks worth of expensive gas to fill 'er up. Yay me, as I stand at the pumps watching Excursion and Tahoe drivers eat $100-120 worth of fuel every fillup.




I hear that!  1994 Honda Civic EX.  Also over 200,000 miles and the most reliable economical vehicle I've ever owned.  Low maintenance and gets me where I need to be with money left in my wallet.


----------



## medicdan (May 8, 2007)

2006 Toyota Prius. I like being in a small car and paying so little for gas.


----------



## emtbuff (May 8, 2007)

2001 Ford Taurus


----------



## MMiz (May 8, 2007)

emt-student said:


> 2006 Toyota Prius. I like being in a small car and paying so little for gas.


One of those 'eh 

I drive a Jeep.  It made perfect sense back in 2004 when I was driving 25,000 a year in Michigan weather.  It makes no sense now.


----------



## Anomalous (May 8, 2007)

97 S-10,   317,000  miles


----------



## MMiz (May 8, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> 97 S-10,   317,000  miles


That's amazing.  What kind of work have you done on it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2007)

1991 Chevy Caprice with 373000 miles on it or my 1992 Ford Ranger with 135000 on it.


----------



## ECC (May 10, 2007)

Well if we are going to post pictures... 







And another view:





And in case you missed it:






Never Forget:






And my old ride:






My previous rigs were a '95 S-Jimmy I put 187K on the clock, and an '86 K-Blazer I sold with 287K on the clock.


----------



## emt3225 (May 10, 2007)

2006 PT Cruiser...It's a great car when there is no SNOW....


----------



## SwissEMT (May 10, 2007)

emt-student said:


> 2006 Toyota Prius. I like being in a small car and paying so little for gas.


Hahaha, that's Massachussetts for ya. 

::shakes head:: My town in MA is FLOODED with these. Goddamn attack of the RC cars.

But hell, it's got a neato computer screen and you can pick up hot Vegan chicks with it, so power to you!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 10, 2007)

Busted!!   I drive a '91 Geo Tracker with 184,000 miles. When the time is right (read: I have enough saved for the down payment) I'm going to get a Hyundai Tucson.  And yes, it's because of the visibility and all the glass.  I love driving our Taurus, but I always feel like I'm sitting on the road surface.


----------



## HorseHauler (May 10, 2007)

nice truck ECC, I love the firefighter edition badge.


----------



## ECC (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, bro. They can be had for Cummins rigs too...Billetbadges.com 

PS...I like your rig too...The only reason I did not get one is the quad and ex cabs are the same dimensionally.


----------



## Luno (May 10, 2007)

1994 Ford Ranger Extended Cab 4x4 working on 214000, red naturally...


----------



## HorseHauler (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, yea there isn't as much room. However... the mega cabs are HUGE. Except I CAN'T STAND A SHORT BED!!!!!!

Thanks for the link, I will have to check that out


----------



## Alexakat (May 10, 2007)

2004 Honda Civic EX.  2nd one I've owned & LOVE IT!  My husband calls it the "go kart", though!


----------



## DOCMEDIC (May 11, 2007)

2000 Explorer...  Guilty


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 11, 2007)

99' Ford Ranger with 125,000 Mi.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 11, 2007)

1993 Isuzu Trooper B) with 4 wheel drive!


----------



## cw15321 (May 11, 2007)

Have a 03 Corrolla with 150K on it. Love the gas milage but would love F150 truck  but with the millage I do it would require another morgage !!:sad:


----------



## MikeEMT609 (May 11, 2007)

I couln't seem to find a forum to introduce myself, so I guess I'll do that here.
My name is Mike and I live in Los Angeles. I've been an EMT for a little over 22 years, all w/ AMR and companies aquired by AMR. I have worked on most aspects of the job (911,CCT,BLS IFT and working out of hospitals running w/ their critical care transport teams I'm a member of a couple of car clubs, so in my free time I like to attend/participate in meets, shows and cruises w/ my club and other Mustang owners.




Here is a picture of my car. 2005 Ford Mustang GT


----------



## medman123 (May 13, 2007)

Thank you all for the responce!


----------



## MikeEMT609 (May 13, 2007)

cw15321 said:


> Have a 03 Corrolla with 150K on it. Love the gas milage but would love F150 truck  but with the millage I do it would require another morgage !!:sad:



When I first saw the concept of the new Mustang I wanted to get one, and in October 2004 I pulled the trigger and ordered the car. I loved the look of the GT that came w/ the 300 HP 4.6 V8 engine so that's what I got.

Since I got the car gas prices have been on the rise, but I really love the car so I simply deal with owning a V8 and the rising gas prices.


----------



## MEDIC213 (May 13, 2007)

'04 Ram 2500


----------



## lfsvr0114 (May 13, 2007)

I drive a 2004 Silver Chevy Tahoe and man are the gas prices hurtin'!!


----------



## SC Bird (May 13, 2007)

Even though I am just a newbie waiting to start EMT-B classes, I still thought I might throw my car in here.

2002 Firehawk






-Matt


----------



## medman123 (May 13, 2007)

SC Bird said:


> Even though I am just a newbie waiting to start EMT-B classes, I still thought I might throw my car in here.
> 
> 2002 Firehawk
> 
> ...


Is that a 2002?


----------



## NREMT3138 (May 13, 2007)

I drive a 2003 Ford Explorer XLT.


----------



## Anomalous (May 14, 2007)

MMiz said:


> That's amazing.  What kind of work have you done on it?



Change the oil, battery, a/c compressor, transmission @ 90,000 miles, belt, oxygen sensor.  Still original exhaust. 318,000 miles.


----------



## TheDoll (May 14, 2007)

scion xb with a flower top on the antenna and little teeny flames on each side at the rear!
<----dork with great gas mileage!


----------



## Medic_Kidd (May 18, 2007)

dang, guilty as charged........   2000 Ford Explorer......    named "Stormy" cause he's medium wedgewood blue, like the color of stormclouds.....     yeah, im a dork and name my ride......  lol....


----------



## NREMT3138 (May 18, 2007)

Hey.  My Explorer is blue too!!  Where in NC are you located?  I'm in a little village called Stanley.  Gaston County.

Susan


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 18, 2007)

SC Bird said:


> Even though I am just a newbie waiting to start EMT-B classes, I still thought I might throw my car in here. -Matt


 
What ever you are doing to be able to afford a car like that, I'd strongly recommend you do EMS on the side and keep on with your current position!  :lol:   Beautiful car, BTW!!


----------



## Easy (May 18, 2007)

I drive a 1993 Ford Exploder named Fenway... because it's the same color as The Green Monster in Boston.  170,000 miles an one helluva bounce to it.


----------



## OPQRST..eh (May 19, 2007)

I drive a 1980 Z28 camero and a 1957 VW beetle.


----------



## Stevo (May 19, 2007)

2000 sportser 1200XLC, lots of chrome, pisspot brainbucket, leather with 3 integral plates , vance hindes, and LOUD 

~S~


----------



## old hand (May 19, 2007)

I drive a 96 P71 Crown Vic Ex THP Cruiser. 198,317 miles. My wife drives a Prius Hybrid. She likes the 60 mpg she is getting.


----------



## SC Bird (May 20, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> What ever you are doing to be able to afford a car like that, I'd strongly recommend you do EMS on the side and keep on with your current position!  :lol:   Beautiful car, BTW!!



Thanks....that's my baby....

-Matt


----------



## Ethanol4all (May 20, 2007)

A 2005 Honda S2000. Doesn't get any more Anti-SUV than that.


----------



## davis513 (May 20, 2007)

1997 GMC Sonoma SLS extended cab truck with 145,000 miles on it.


----------



## SwissEMT (May 20, 2007)

Ethanol4all said:


> A 2005 Honda S2000. Doesn't get any more Anti-SUV than that.



AHHH!!! lovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelove <3


----------



## brahms0788 (May 20, 2007)

Dumb question, but are you allowed to get a red light and/or siren if you join a volunteer department?  I've seen two volunteer firefighter pickups one with a rack light the other with a dash. ..not sure about non firefighting EMT's.


----------



## old hand (May 20, 2007)

That really varies by state,city and the dept. Now where I am we are allowed to equip our cars but still have to drive normally. We are allowed some privileges. But all it takes is one person being a *cowboy* for all of us to lose our privileges also. Keep in mind it is a privilege not a right. Just like our vollie FD , the chief allows us to put lights on our cars, but he will not ok it for us to run firefighter license plates. Which I feel is dumb,but that is an example of how things can vary. All our sister depts in our county and all the EMS people can run firefighter, squad plaes and ema ,ems plates.


----------



## mfrjason (May 22, 2007)

I use to drive a Chevy Beretta.


----------



## mfrjason (May 22, 2007)

Chevy Beretta


----------



## mfrjason (May 22, 2007)

old hand said:


> That really varies by state,city and the dept. Now where I am we are allowed to equip our cars but still have to drive normally. We are allowed some privileges. But all it takes is one person being a *cowboy* for all of us to lose our privileges also. Keep in mind it is a privilege not a right. Just like our vollie FD , the chief allows us to put lights on our cars, but he will not ok it for us to run firefighter license plates. Which I feel is dumb,but that is an example of how things can vary. All our sister depts in our county and all the EMS people can run firefighter, squad plaes and ema ,ems plates.




I agree with you,it is dumb.


----------



## weretiger13 (May 23, 2007)

1994 Toyota Tercel, 111333 miles.  Not much in the way of looks, but it gets 47 mpg.  Yay!


----------



## mfrjason (May 24, 2007)

To me it doesnt really matter what the vehicle looks like just as long as it can get you to the scene or the station is important.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

I've got a 1997 Ford Crown Victoria LX (P73), with 191,300 miles on it.

I've had it for a year, and aside from some recent wet-weather starting problems... I love it. It is a fun car to drive... and was CHEAP when I bought it used last year... with 180,000 miles on it.


----------



## pvac (May 25, 2007)

2003 Acura RSX...


----------



## CaptainPanic (May 25, 2007)

1992 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer Edition, like the ones used in the first Jurassic Park movies minus the jungle color palette. Its pretty much played out and begging for retirement everytime it whines when I start it up. lol. Hopefully in a few months I'll have me a 98 or 99 model year truck of sorts. I am leaning towards a Ford Explorer Sportrac.


----------



## Jon (May 26, 2007)

Removed - Jon


----------



## fm_emt (May 26, 2007)

medman123 said:


> I was in the ER last night  for asthma  (I am home and ok) and over heard some EMTs talking, saying "most EMTs drive SUVs because they are used to driving  ambulances which are also high up" Do you find this to be true? What kind of car do you all drive?



I have an old 1994 Ford Explorer. It reacts kind of like some of our rigs. heh. It also spends time offroad, too.


----------



## StrokedOut (May 26, 2007)

2005 Honda Civic - Loaded (and red, oh so red)


----------



## jeepmedic (May 27, 2007)

'05 Jeep Liberty CRD, and a '79 Jeep CJ 5


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> '05 Jeep Liberty CRD, and a '79 Jeep CJ 5


Really?

You have a jeep? Who would have guessed


----------



## Mercy4Angels (May 27, 2007)

1999 maxima and 2001 pathfinder


----------



## rgnoon (May 27, 2007)

*Jeep*

I too drive a jeep.

2002 Jeep Liberty...I have literally beaten the poor thing since it was new and it has never complained. It even gets me through the commute to and from Newark when the Passaic river floods or when the essex county potholes start to swallow lesser cars.


----------



## PCB (May 27, 2007)

Yeah for Jeeps!!

I have a 98 Grand Cherokee, a 97 Nissan (165000 and still gets 28mpg) and a 05 Pontiac G6. The poor Jeep only gets broke out in deep snow or when responding POV to remote farms, due to 15mpg.

PC


----------



## Jay114 (May 28, 2007)

2001 Chevy van. My 95 dilapidated Volvo wagon slumps in my driveway, staring at me forlornly whenever it gets the chance...


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## TraumaJunkie (Jun 5, 2007)

im not sure if the image thing will work. but if it doesnt i drive a Nissan Xterra with strobe lights in the turn signals, the fog and back up lights. it really looks sweet lit up at night.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 7, 2007)

I know a guy,as a matter of fact him and I went to high school together and he drives a Ford F-150 Lightning, and it looks so cool with the strobe light he has on its roof.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 7, 2007)

With lights on your vehicle your not going for looks your going for attention cuz if you have enough lights on your vehicle you will get noticed and most likely you will get the right of way from alot more people.
When I had my Beretta I had a mini-bar on the roof and wig-wags, I wanted to put flashers in the rear window,tail-light flashers and flashers on the front bumper.


----------



## Pablo the Pirate (Jun 8, 2007)

so i guess i have the newest car on here...I just got '07 Saturn Aura its black and its beautiful and a real pleasure to drive.  I also have '87 Jeep Cherokee. my heart belongs to jeeps there is nothing like a jeep.  some day i hope to get a new one


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jun 12, 2007)

I drive a 2006 civic si, but really want rid of it for a tacoma 4x4
and I have a 1988 toyota pickup, trail vehicle


----------



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

2004 Toyota Corolla CE

$2200 worth of concert-grade sound equipment packed into the trunk!


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 20, 2007)

2001 Hyundai Sonata. I've had that thing for 4 years and its the WORST vehicle I've ever own. I'm trying to sell it, but no one will give me what I owe. EVERYTHING breaks, and the warranty ran out 10k miles ago.

Do not ever buy a vehicle with the syllable 'die' in it.


----------



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

lipglossed said:


> 2001 Hyundai Sonata. I've had that thing for 4 years and its the WORST vehicle I've ever own. I'm trying to sell it, but no one will give me what I owe. EVERYTHING breaks, and the warranty ran out 10k miles ago.
> 
> Do not ever buy a vehicle with the syllable 'die' in it.



:lol:

My brother just bought a Hyundai.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 20, 2007)

Amack said:


> :lol:
> 
> My brother just bought a Hyundai.



Oh God.

I hope it's not an 01 Sonata. And if it is, I'll send all my good karma waves his way. 

The CV boots & axels have been replaced every 8 months or so, the timing belt 3 times, the power steering pump twice, the motor is less than 2 years old (the first time the timing belt went out, it took the whole motor with it, but that was under warranty), and the Hyundai dealer here doesn't keep parts for it in stock. Last time it broke down (needed a new harmonic balancer, since when they did the new motor, they installed the old harmonic balancer upside down and backwards) it took 3 weeks to get the part in. I screamed at them. Oh and since I'm the second owner, I didn't get the 10 year 100k mile warranty. But I was told that when I bought it. So at 62k miles when my timing belt went out for the second time, I took it in and they said they wouldnt do it under warranty. 

I've tried to trade it in, no one will give me more than $1,000 for it and I owe $3,500. As soon as it's paid off, its going bye bye.


----------



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow....


Unbelievable. You had me at "die" 


lol


Good Luck!


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL yeah. I tried trading it in, and one of the dealerships actually suggested, with a straight face, that I sell crack to try and get my car paid off sooner, since they wont take it as a trade in, because I owe too much on it, and since it is in "horrible condition" (how the f&$@ did he know, he didn't appraise it! And the exterior is in great condition. Its just under the hood that sucks) they would only give me "about $1000, and thats stretching it."

The other place actually took it for a drive and said they'd give me $1500 and I said no, since Blue Book was $3000 for poor condition. You know as well as I do that they would have bought it for $1500, put $500 (new windshield and detailing) into it, and sold it for $6k.


----------



## brassguy (Jul 14, 2007)

just got it today! 2000 Toyota Camry. Oh Yea! Champange in color!!!!!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 14, 2007)

emtbuff said:


> 2001 Ford Taurus


 We have a '89 Ford Taurus Sho....its a pretty decent car...I'm learning to drive in it so of course it's a good car  lol...But its getting sold so we can get 2 cars...one family car and one for me!!!  I really want something small 4 door and great gas millege....a jeep would be nice


----------



## 94accord (Jul 14, 2007)

94 Honda Accord EX (again with the name)






planning on replacing it with a Jeep or a truck sometime in the next 2 years... tired of a car, need something that I can take on the beach for a nice night out with my girl. B)


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 14, 2007)

Whats with all the smoke?!?!?!


----------



## 94accord (Jul 14, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Whats with all the smoke?!?!?!



LOL that was me with a new set of tires and rims waiting to be put on.. so I went to an old parking lot out by some beaches near where I used to live and spun em till I popped em, put 2 new on the back, the 2 from the rear on the front, and blew those too! lol... i have a video somewhere, lost in time by now. and I have over 250,000 on my car even though the odometer only shows 184k (speedometer broke almost 2 years ago, never got it fixed ).


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow....thats priceless...


----------



## ErinCooley (Jul 19, 2007)

Yall make me feel so uncool!

I have an 05 Honda Odyssey mini van.  Dh has an 03 F-250 crew cab and we share an 06 Toyota Tundra.  We're about to get rid of the mini-van or the Tundra for a Wrangler.


----------



## BAMAMEDIC (Jul 20, 2007)

2005 Chevrolet 2500HD ext cab Duramax diesel with AFE intake, Bullydog exhaust, and a Bullydog Triple Dog Downloader with Outlook monitor and love it.


----------



## emt9577 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just replaced my 91 explorer, with a 99 explorer. the 91 died at 190,000. All the lights from the 91 will transfer onto the 99, with the exception of possibly changing the whelen edge to a federal strobe vista.  When the 91 died I had almost 30 lights total, the new one wont have quite that many. It was overkill. Im loving my 99 exploder though.


----------



## Grady_emt (Jul 21, 2007)

Just traded my 91 4Runner with 200k+ for a Black 2004 Expedition XLT


----------



## mysterl33 (Aug 2, 2007)

-'06 Honda Odyssey EX-L w/ navi and Rear Entertainment System
-'00 Toyota Camry LE


----------



## saabdon (Aug 7, 2007)

Wait till you Need to replace the Batteries. The Come back and Tell us all about it. BTW, I am a Master Auto Mechanic. I Drive A SAAB. Safest Car
On the Road IMHO
D


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 15, 2007)

emt9577 said:


> Just replaced my 91 explorer, with a 99 explorer. the 91 died at 190,000. All the lights from the 91 will transfer onto the 99, with the exception of possibly changing the whelen edge to a federal strobe vista.  When the 91 died I had almost 30 lights total, the new one wont have quite that many. It was overkill. Im loving my 99 exploder though.



Ok not trying to bash you here bc I was a vollie who loved lights and had a bar and wigs with two 100 watt siren speakers but WHO THE F*** NEEDS 30 LIGHTS?? If traffic cannot see you without 30 lights damn thats a problem. 

I drive a 2000 toyota camry that was a handme down when my wife just got a new 2006 Toyota RAV4 and we are trying to be rid of my very faithful 1999 Chevy Monte Carlo LS with 155,000 miles for only $3500.


----------



## GayEMTNJ (Aug 15, 2007)

*Jeeper Here*

I first had a Toyota Corolla.  I laughed because I was told that I never get anywhere in the snow in that.  I told them they didn't grow in the city.  The city uses a concept called "solar plowing" and so I got very adept at driving anything in the snow.  One of my friends used to have to parellel park his '72 Impala on his street (one way street with cars on the side) in the snow. 

When the corolla died, I got a Jeep Grand Cherokee.  That just passed to the next life and now I'm driving a Jeep Liberty diesel.


----------



## DeAnna1965 (Aug 16, 2007)

" A GAS HOG"!!  2005 Ford Explorer.  I'm about to start riding my scooter!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 16, 2007)

lipglossed said:


> Oh God.
> 
> I hope it's not an 01 Sonata. And if it is, I'll send all my good karma waves his way.


 
Hey, I drive a 2001 Sonata.  The back brakes are bad, it makes the "thud, thud, duh, duh, clunk, thud" noise until it warms up, it still gets 25-27 miles to the gallon, it has 150,000 mile on it, and the rear bumper is missing.

I think it used to be blue...but now it is more a combo of colors.  Really, it has character...not sure what kind of character, but its there.

I might buy a new car once I put on my medic and the ink dries on the license.


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 17, 2007)

I drive a 82 Chevy 3/4 ton with 6 inches of lift. It does not pass a gas station.


----------



## cprinstructor (Aug 19, 2007)

Stuck with 2 mini-vans.....I miss my ole Bronco......


----------



## wolfwyndd (Aug 20, 2007)

1997 Jeep TJ (Wrangler).  I have a total of 3 inches of lift on it and 31 inch tires (stock tires are 28), but I've had it since before I became a FF/EMT.  I've got a siren in it already but don't have a light on top.  Hope to have that resolved in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 20, 2007)

I have mine all decked out full light bar, grill lights and siren. Still looking to add some more lights.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 20, 2007)

okay okay okay... i have a 1994 Plymouth sundance with a 5 speed transmission (clutch just went today) it needs some body work, it has 186000 on it, a full size code lp6000 4 rotator light bar, head light strobes, tail light strobes, dash meiser 2 knock off, and can haul when i need it to. at one oint, i had a 1994 dodge ram 2500 dually with 108,000 on the clocl and a v10 magnum under the hood... i actually got better gas milage on that with a heavy or messed up trailer hooked up to it. 12mpg empty, 16 mpg loaded!?!?!?!

and the reason for all of the lights... i sell them.


----------



## medic258 (Aug 20, 2007)

04 Ford F-150


----------



## Pamela (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't actually introduced myself yet but I've been lurking for a bit. I got my first responder in high school. I was doing pre-med in college but then life happened and I got married and my husband deployed and now I'm starting my EMT-B classes next week.  

Anyways I drive an 06 GT Mitsubshi Eclipse manual with full sound (it's my baby) and we also have an 04 F150 supercrew


----------



## kmaston (Sep 7, 2007)

I drive a 1999 Suzuki Intruder LC 1500. Red and white paint with lots and lots -o- chrome. Tons of fun till the road gets slick. Then I break out the '98 Chevy K2500 (1/2 ton 4wd) with extended cab.B)


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 7, 2007)

I now drive a '94 Camaro, but used to drive '89 Jeep Cherokee and '91 Ford Explorer.


----------

